# Grammostola Porteri.



## ChrisGogs (Feb 11, 2009)

HI all,

Looking into getting a spider in the future. Yesterday I went down the pet shop and all they had where the big massive ones that cost a bomb and they feed mice and a spider named

Grammostola Porteri.

Call me an idiot but everywhere i search for info in these i end up on some forums completly lost! 

Do they have a more common name? or does anyone have any info on them. 

ive found info on grammostola rosea, maybe as im in Germany this is just a translation issue....

Any help would be great!

Cheers again!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a false rose hair, although i cannot find much about them tbh


----------



## Emily N (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that it's a G. rosea. There's a lot of confusion about the name of it I think, with the RCF and NCF being thought of now as different species, I think the RCF is G. rosea, and the NCF is G. spatulatus. G. porteri is another name for one of them lol, I don't think anyone has decided on 'official' names. 

But I'm not entirely sure haha, maybe someone will clear this up for me.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The papers are still being written on this ID

Gen. *Grammostola* Simon, 1892 [urn:lsid:amnh.org:spidergen:00224] N.B.: considered a senior synonym of _Sorata_ Strand, 1907 by Raven, 1985a: 159; N.B.: considered a senior synonym of _Lasiopelma_ Simon, 1892 by Schmidt, 1994e: 5, contra Raven, 1985; considered a senior synonym of _Polyspinosa_ Schmidt, 1999d: 14, replacement name for _Polyspina_ Schmidt, 1994a: 3, type (by monotypy) _P. schulzei_ Schmidt, 1994, preoccupied, by Bertani & Sayuri, 2004: 330; the synonymy of this genus with _Phrixotrichus_ Simon, 1888 by Pérez-Miles et al., 1996: 54 was rejected by Schmidt, 1996a: 14; see notes under _Homoeomma villosum_ and _Eupalaestrus weijenberghi_.


m *porteri* (Mello-Leitão, 1936)....................Chile [urn:lsid:amnh.org:spidersp:002022]


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

ChrisGogs said:


> HI all,
> 
> Looking into getting a spider in the future. Yesterday I went down the pet shop and all they had where the big massive ones that cost a bomb and they feed mice and a spider named
> 
> ...


Not a translation issue, it's the shop being silly 

Grammostola rosea is the proper scientific name for this species, granted the common name "Chilean Rose Tarantula". G.porteri is an old name given when G.rosea was:


G.rosea
G.cala
G.porteri
This is the confusion that arose upon retaxonomying (is that a word?) G.rosea to Phrixotrichus spatulata. All the above are now known as Grammostola rosea, as different forms.

Also the spiders they feed mice... likely C.crawshayi or T.blondi. (King Baboon and Goliath 'Birdeater' - I hate common names...)

Not beginners spiders


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

This post from Lee may help :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/3331391-post20.html


----------



## ChrisGogs (Feb 11, 2009)

Cheers for the replies guys!


----------



## ChrisGogs (Feb 11, 2009)

Rite so if i just treat this "Grammostola Porteri" as a Grammostola Rosea.

I would be doing the rite thing.


----------



## Violett (May 3, 2012)

**

Hey,I only just bought one today.She is a grammostola porteri indeed and they belong to a subfamily of the chilli rose.. The girl that told me everything about my beautiful little new friend said if you want to read about her,read about the chilli rose,as in the same family.I'm very pleased I got her.She seems so calm and pleasant.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Violett said:


> Hey,I only just bought one today.She is a grammostola porteri indeed and *they belong to a subfamily of the chilli rose.*. The girl that told me everything about my beautiful little new friend said if you want to read about her,read about the chilli rose,as in the same family.I'm very pleased I got her.She seems so calm and pleasant.


There are no subfamilies or subspecies of ANY Tarantula species.

Have you read  THIS ?  . . . probably the best chile rose care sheet about at the moment.


----------

